# farm bill and price supports



## indsport (Aug 29, 2003)

Did anyone else notice during the exchange between Romney and Gingrich that both support elimination of the sugar program? How many farmers in the Red River Valley plan to vote for the likely Republican nominee (either Romney or Gingrich) if the sugar program is on the chopping block? Please keep it to the topic of the sugar program. If you want to discuss all farm subsidies and programs, start a new thread. If you want to lob written hand grenades at your favorite target (gst, shaug, plainsman) go do it on a separate thread.


----------



## gst (Jan 24, 2009)

Apparently one thread aimed at agriculture is not enough, they are starting them two at a time!!


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

gst said:


> Apparently one thread aimed at agriculture is not enough, they are starting them two at a time!!


I think he got the idea from your second mail box! :lol:


----------



## gst (Jan 24, 2009)

Ron, do you agree with palinsamn that everyone will have to face cuts to get this countries "extreme national debt" under control?

I mean NDFB is advocating for the end of govt reveunes for agriculture which I support, what cuts have you and other sportsmens orgs avocated for related to your programs using Federal revenues to do your part?

It seems as long as we are talking spending on agriculture you guys want to carry on in any number of threads, but when asked to look in the mirror, all of a sudden no one has anything to say. Go figure.

Hey indsport, how many sportsmen do you think would vote for the "republican nominee" if they advocated cutting funding of the Dakota Grasslands Initiative or CRP or Open Fields or any of the other numerous Federal dollars benefiting sportsmen?

Say indsport, how many sportsmen do you think would vote for the "republican candidate" if they called for an end to the Dakota Grasslands Initiative, Open Fields,CRP or any number of other programs benefiting sportsmen thru the spending of Federal dollars?


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

gst your asking indsport, but I also would like to make a comment. I voted for Reagan. I knew as a federal employee that more money would flow our direction if I voted liberal, but I voted for my country not myself.


----------



## gst (Jan 24, 2009)

Plainsamn, it reallly does not matter to me who answers. You caimed everyone was going to have to face cuts, as a sportsman, what programs do you beleive should be cut so those dollars spent on them could be redirected until our nation has a balanced budget and this "extreme national debt" is eliminated?

I mean you and others on here have made much adeau over these federal dollars going to ag and the fact this country is going broke, as a sportsman, specifically what are you and the groups you belong to willing to "cut"?

You slam the NDFB and their thousands of producer members every chance you get and yet this ag group wants to end the govt dollars being spent , what sportsmans org is willing to do the same?

Here is your guys cahnce to be part of the real dialogue and real debate over the spending of these Federal dollars for things pther than keeping this country from going broke, lets hear what you guys as sportsmen and the orgs representing you are willing to cut to do your part?


----------



## gst (Jan 24, 2009)

Plainsman said:


> gst your asking indsport, but I also would like to make a comment. I voted for Reagan. I knew as a federal employee that more money would flow our direction if I voted liberal, but I voted for my country not myself.


plainsamn in the 30 years I have been able to vote I never once voted for Conrad, Dorgan or Pomeroy. So big deal. If you are to continue putting your country first, as a sportsman what programs are you willing to cut and advocate the funding be redirected towards paying down our national debt and balancing our Federal budget?


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> plainsamn in the 30 years I have been able to vote I never once voted for Conrad, Dorgan or Pomeroy. So big deal.


It would have been a big deal if more people had been smart enough not to vote for them. Good for you for trying.

Our country is in financial trouble, everybody has to cut.


----------



## gst (Jan 24, 2009)

Plainsman said:


> Our country is in financial trouble, everybody has to cut


plainsamn that is a very generalized statement.

You guys are here picking apart the revenes spent on Federal ag programs and critisixzing the vaous farm orgs. Now it's time to look in the mirror. So lets here something a little more specific as a sportsman what you beleive needs to be cut. If you belong to any sportsman organizatios, lets hear what you are pushing them to cut in doing your part to reduce Federal spending.

Plainsman I gave you a very specific program, the Dakota Grasslands Initiative that will spend hundreds of millions of dollars over the next few years. NONE of these Federal dollars, even thoug they could be diverted to doing so, will go directly towards paying down our "extreme national debt". So I will put it to you directly. Do you think this program and this type spending while our country is "going broke" should continue.

No more "diversionary tactics", simply engage and be a "part of the real discussion".


----------



## shaug (Mar 28, 2011)

Plainsman said,



> Our country is in financial trouble, everybody has to cut.


If you truly are a conservative as you claim, then there really is only one right answer.

indsport wrote,



> Did anyone else notice during the exchange between Romney and Gingrich that both support elimination of the sugar program? How many farmers in the Red River Valley plan to vote for the likely Republican nominee (either Romney or Gingrich) if the sugar program is on the chopping block? Please keep it to the topic of the sugar program. If you want to discuss all farm subsidies and programs, start a new thread. If you want to lob written hand grenades at your favorite target (gst, shaug, plainsman) go do it on a separate thread.


North Dakotas sugar program has more to do with fair trade vs free trade. They have managed to keep cheap imported sugar at bay. For how much longer is anyones guess. Obviously sugar can be grown cheaper in Cuba, Brazil or some other tropical place where sugar cane practically grows wild.

Maybe those Red River Valley beet farmers are on to something. Keep cheap imported goods out and protect American jobs at the waters edge.

Hey indsport, does your last name begin with the letter "T"?


----------



## swift (Jun 4, 2004)

Shaug, What does the consumer get out of the sugar subsidy? You admitted sugar would be cheaper imported. Our country is broke and still paying premium prices for food by paying for it twice. I'm not sure where I stand on the sugar subsidy. It seems that the old cry of American jobs has been used up since much of the nations farm labor is by immigrants (legal and nonlegal).

I am not opposed as of yet, I will need to be convinced by one side or the other.


----------



## swift (Jun 4, 2004)

Looks like the Union that the Crystal sugar workers belong to are lobbying congress to remove the sugar program.

*Breaking tradition: Crystal union will fight sugar program*

http://www.grandforksherald.com/event/a ... id/228274/


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

It's a bluff by the Union and a poor one at that. Whats the point in fighting for benefits and salaries if you don't support one of the reasons you even have a job..Like cutting of your nose to spite your face......


----------



## shaug (Mar 28, 2011)

swift wrote,



> Shaug, What does the consumer get out of the sugar subsidy?


Jobs



> You admitted sugar would be cheaper imported. Our country is broke and still paying premium prices for food by paying for it twice. I'm not sure where I stand on the sugar subsidy.


If you want another American job out-sourced than buy only imported sugar. Swift, Crystal Sugar is keeping imported sugar out through a quota system. It is not a subsidy. You need to learn the difference. The last time this country as a nation had a surplus of funds in the national treasurey was under President Andrew Jackson. He did it with tariffs on imported goods.


----------



## swift (Jun 4, 2004)

Is crystal sugar a Co-op?


----------



## shaug (Mar 28, 2011)

> Is crystal sugar a Co-op?


Not sure, why don't you ask jhegg. He does or used to work for Crystal Sugar. You remember jhegg, sponsor x2 of the fair chase iniative, he used to work with plainsman. You know.


----------



## swift (Jun 4, 2004)

I believe the sugar beet diversion program is a subsidy. Atleast the USDA classifies it as a subsidy. So maybe you should learn the difference.

And American Crystal Sugar is a coop. Owned by the farmers that supply the beets.


----------

